# New Girl



## hollywoodgirl (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, im looking for help from steroid/peptide experts!

I'm a 20 year old female, 5'2", 130 lbs, 22% body fat.
What's weird about my weight is I don't look that heavy- I'm not delusional, I'm serious. Anyway I want to get my body fat down to 18% or less. HOWEVER one major issue is I want a bigger butt, without building much of any other muscle group that much. I got a tight bubble butt from my lifts (light/medium weight, high rep sets) and I want to build that up BEFORE I reach my 18% body fat goal. If I could work on both at the same time it would be perfect though.

I've done some homework for myself- and I guess I'm overwhelmed because I see things like injectable oils and stuff for my butt. Seems like there's no way to isolate one group of muscles. My question is how the hell do people like @fitbyfiona (from Instagram) get lean muscular bodies but a huge ass?? Her ass doesn't look at all like implants or butt lift to me (and my dad is a plastic surgeon so I know implants and Brazilian butt lifts). 

Anyway she isn't he only girl I've seen with this figure. (And I do know some women do photoshop) but what I'm asking is basically how do girls get like that?? Because that's what my fitness goals (that I explained first) really are. 

Thank you!!!
Xo


----------



## yesidont (Jan 10, 2017)

hi and welcome aboard , and can we see this " tight bubble butt " ?? jk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Its a gimmick!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 10, 2017)

hollywoodgirl said:


> Hello, im looking for help from steroid/peptide experts!
> 
> I'm a 20 year old female, 5'2", 130 lbs, 22% body fat.
> What's weird about my weight is I don't look that heavy- I'm not delusional, I'm serious. Anyway I want to get my body fat down to 18% or less. HOWEVER one major issue is I want a bigger butt, without building much of any other muscle group that much. I got a tight bubble butt from my lifts (light/medium weight, high rep sets) and I want to build that up BEFORE I reach my 18% body fat goal. If I could work on both at the same time it would be perfect though.
> ...



Couple of things..

Fitbyfiona and almost all those IG girls pose a certain way to make there buts look bigger..

And you absolutely can Isolate certian muscles... Those are called isolation exercises.  

For your butt do squats.. Very low squats.  the lower part of the squat targets your butt.

Hip thrusts- weighted

Leg press also 

Lauren Simpson is one of those IG girls.. You can watch some of her videos on youtube and her website.. I think she gives out work out plans for butt building also.. You might try googling her if you dont already know who she is.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

Donkey kicks too even if you literally feel like a jackass doing them

Camera angles and poses all contribute to bubble butt pics as do fisheye lenses


----------



## hollywoodgirl (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies I really appreciate advice.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2017)

welcome if you are real.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 13, 2017)

LOL, also adding my welcome .. if you're real.

RE: steroids - at your age, I strongly DO NOT recommend playing w/ that. Your goal is easily accomplished w/ targeted training and diet.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2017)

Heavy Squats are the only answer..........


----------

